# Another forum option...



## EMSDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was an active poster in this forum a while back, and I have now returned to posting.

I work as the medical director of a tactical medicine group -- Tac-Med LLC -- and we just recently started our own forum as well.  It would be great if you guys joined our forum too and added your thoughts and expertise to our site.

Check it out and let us know what you think!  http://www.tac-med.org/resources/community-forum

See you around.

EMSDoc :cool:

dneubert@tac-med.org


----------



## Muppet (Jan 22, 2010)

Doc, I logged on but the internet wont let me stay on there. I there something wrong with the forum itself. I tried with 2 desk tops.

F.M.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 22, 2010)

I can see it on my end.


----------



## EMSDoc (Jan 22, 2010)

Firemedic -- I'll PM you -- I've had a few other folks that cannot log on.  We're working on it from our end.


----------

